# Disaster



## Aaronic (Jan 26, 2004)

My cat has been pregnant for some time now however we had to move 3 days ago. I think the cat was extremelly stressed from moving from one house to another.

The cat started to have a blood discharge and it was quite a bit of discharge. Then last night (3rd night at the new house) she was on my bed for a little while sleeping, and when I came into the room I found a large area that was bloody. It was spread out a lot and it seems it was a water/blood mixture that came out.

I quickly put the cat in the other room with her box that she is supposed to have her kittens in. Almost right away the smallest little kitten came out and the mother was licking her. I have seen kittens right when they come out and this one was much, much smaller. I also noticed two round things come out and one of them was a kitten head. I do not know what happened and my girlfriend was crying all night agter seeing that. I do not know what went wrong and this morning, the small kitten was not alive. I'm not sure if that kitten was born alive or was already dead. My cat still has a large stomach and I do not know what to do. I think I am going to have to bring her to the vet today to see what is going on.

I am so upset that this happened and I think it was mainly from the stress of moving houses during pregnancy.

anyone, please help me and tell me what i can do 

Aaron


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

What can you do?

*Go to a vet - asap!*


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

please let us know what happens...


----------



## Aaronic (Jan 26, 2004)

allyally said:


> please let us know what happens...


I am taking her to my local vet right after I am done work. I will let you all know what happens.

Aaron


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> Go to a vet - asap!


I'd explain why I was leaving early and go now. That poor cat needs medical attention and if there are anymore kittens there chances are diminishing. Show your boss this on your monitor as your rushing out and you can beg for your job later, you've got someone depending on you to do what is right.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I hope she's going to be okay. Very stressed cats can initiate labour if they feel unsafe or threatened. Right now, her life and health is paramount, not that of the kittens. Maybe if she has a caesarian you might get some live kittens. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

> I think I am going to have to bring her to the vet today to see what is going on.


Ummm...yeah....she needs to see a vet...RIGHT NOW. You should have taken her to the emergency clinic as soon as she started bleeding like that. :?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Poor kitty -- these are serious signs of something wrong. Please let us know what happened. I am sorry if this sounds like I am kicking you when you are down, but I'm really surprised you went to work as usual when something like this had just happened.

One more thing...your kitty should be spayed. Obviously this was traumatic for her, and she will be much healthier if she is spayed.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Just wonderng how the trip to the vet went and if your kitty is ok.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I've been wondering that too...


----------

